# Create Animated Eye Sparkle(Photoshop)



## blueshift (Jul 7, 2006)

>This is step-by-step guide to create animated sparkling effect on eye in Photoshop. Would come handy on your family albums.

Heres the link:*www.13dots.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=17222

Hope you like it!!

Note:Attached image is the result of the tutorial. Its animated gif file.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 7, 2006)

These eyes r killing me.  
good tut buddy!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 8, 2006)

@vishal gupta

The sparkle in your avtar. How did you do it?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 8, 2006)

By d/l ing it from another site!


----------



## blueshift (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Vishal.

@RamaKrishnan:i will tell u a simple technique to do this.
In a new layer, create a colored circle over the middle eye-ball. Change the blending mode to Overlay. 
Then duplicate that layer the no. of colors you want for tht eye. Change the Color Overlay of those layers to different colors.
Then simply follow the steps in the tutorial abt editing in Imageready.
i.e just turn every color layer on and others off for every frame.

Hope this helps!


----------

